# (Resolved) outlook 2007 crash



## tomg1986 (Apr 16, 2007)

hi,
one of my customers has just purcased several new pc's all the same spec, software installed, etc. however, on one, outlook 2007 consistently crashes every 15 minutes it has avg pro installed, other than that, not alot of other software to be causing a problem, ive tried disabling the e-mail scanner, & reinstalling office 07 but the same problem consistantly occurs.
thanks


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: outlook 2007 crash*

I can assure you that AVG Pro would not cause a problem as I am running it with Office 2007 with no problems. It's more likely a problem with system files. Which OS is he using?


----------



## tomg1986 (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: outlook 2007 crash*

thanks for the reply, its xp pro


----------



## Codeman0013 (May 8, 2007)

*Re: outlook 2007 crash*

This might sound stupid but have you tried uninstalling office 2k7 and reinstalling it? I had this problem and did just that and everythign worked fine there still seems to be a lot of issues with 2k7 products..


----------



## tomg1986 (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: outlook 2007 crash*

yeah i've already reinstalled it a couple of times, it is using an imported .pst from the previous version of outlook he was using though


----------



## tomg1986 (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: outlook 2007 crash*

think we've sorted it, we've disabled all the add ons in outlook which seems to have done the job, theres also an update being released today to give additional stability to large .PST files this one being somewhere in the region of 400megs, anybody know how i close this thread?
thanks


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: outlook 2007 crash*



tomg1986 said:


> think we've sorted it, we've disabled all the add ons in outlook which seems to have done the job, theres also an update being released today to give additional stability to large .PST files this one being somewhere in the region of 400megs, anybody know how i close this thread?
> thanks


Glad you've got it sorted.
You can't close the thread. I'll mark it resolved but leave it open. That way if you have a recurrence of the problem you can post back here.


----------

